
NET Core instead of Nodejs – claimed 2000 percent increase in throughput - mlennox
https://customers.microsoft.com/en-US/story/raygun
======
mlennox
sounds great, but is Nodejs really becoming slower? Were they just using it
wrong?

.NET Core does sound attractive to an old .NET dev like me (I really like C#)
but I can't see that an apples to apples comparison across the board would
result in such a wild difference for all applications, am I wrong?

~~~
rbanffy
Most of my apps spend the majority of the time waiting for persistent storage
or network. I'd prefer to deploy on a 8-socket, 192-core, 12 TB RAM monster
than to rewrite everything in C#. It'd probably be cheaper too.

